# Badener Höhe, Seekopf



## amerryl (21. November 2010)

und wieder verschwindet ein Teil eines der schönsten
Trails im Nordschwarzwald.

So sehen die ersten 150m am Seekopf aus 







Ich hoffe im Zuge der Stausee Erweiterung wird nicht noch der komplette
Trail platt gemacht.

Bericht in der Stuttgarter Zeitung:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....nde.38bf70df-2080-49b1-a6c7-4e2628514add.html


----------



## Don Stefano (21. November 2010)

Aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (22. November 2010)

Autsch! 

Wie sieht denn der Westweg nach dem Seekopf in Richtung Forbach aus?


----------



## amerryl (22. November 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Wie sieht denn der Westweg nach dem Seekopf in Richtung Forbach aus?



der Westweg ab der Wegscheide ist noch OK, aber die interessantere 
Variante im unteren Teil ist dieses Jahr teilweise auch gewalzt worden.
Vorsicht!! Hier sind auch richtig tiefe Querrinnen eingezogen worden.


----------



## Hoschy (22. November 2010)

NEIN, das darf doch nicht wahr sein!!! Nach der Aktion im unterern Bereich auch noch oben. Aber ist ja ein "Premium-Wanderweg", der muss auch anständig gewartet werden...


----------



## matou (22. November 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> NEIN, das darf doch nicht wahr sein!!! Nach der Aktion im unterern Bereich auch noch oben. Aber ist ja ein "Premium-Wanderweg", der muss auch anständig gewartet werden...



Eben, genau desshalb versteh ichs nicht! Die meisten Wanderer die ich kenne, wandern lieber auf naturbelassen Wegen (Trails eben) als auf geschotterten/geteerten Wegen.


----------



## amerryl (22. November 2010)

Die Wanderer die ich gestern getroffen habe finden
das genauso ätzend.

Aber leider stehen hier andere Interessen im Vordergrund. 
Es geht um Kohle ---


----------



## Waldgeist (22. November 2010)

so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht dürfte dieser Weg nicht für schwerere Fahrzeuge geeignet sein. Als Waldautobahn für Radler wohl schon eher aber ob ich darauf wandern wollte?


----------



## matou (22. November 2010)

amerryl schrieb:


> Aber leider stehen hier andere Interessen im Vordergrund. Es geht um Kohle ---


Ja, leider...



Waldgeist schrieb:


> so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht dürfte dieser Weg nicht für schwerere Fahrzeuge geeignet sein. Als Waldautobahn für Radler wohl schon eher aber ob ich darauf wandern wollte?


Ich seh das eher als "vorbereitende" Maßnahme, evtl auch nur für Holzrückearbeiten. Am Latschigfelsen abwärts sah es vor zwei Jahren (immernoch?) auch so aus, dort war es "nur" fürs Holz.


----------



## amerryl (22. November 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht dürfte dieser Weg nicht für schwerere Fahrzeuge geeignet sein. Als Waldautobahn für Radler wohl schon eher aber ob ich darauf wandern wollte?



Der Weg wurde für leichteres Bohrgerät, dass auch schon vor Ort ist angelegt.
Es sollen Erkundungsbohrungen statt finden.


----------



## Hoschy (22. November 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ...am Latschigfelsen abwärts sah es vor zwei Jahren (immernoch?) auch so aus, dort war es "nur" fürs Holz.



Im Großen und Ganzen ist es ab da wieder ok (Stand September), mehr geschockt war ich auf der anderen Seite vor Forbach. Zum Teil tiefste Furchen. Hätte vorhin nach "Premium-Wanderweg" noch ein  setzen sollen, war nicht so ganz Ernst gemeint...

Kann man nur hoffen das der BM erhalten bleibt (Stichwort Einstieg am Geländer).

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (22. November 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen das der BM erhalten bleibt (Stichwort Einstieg am Geländer).
> 
> Gruß Hoschy



Der fährt sich so langsam wieder aus...auch die "Regenabflussrinnen"  nach dem Einstieg am Geländer sind fast wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2010)

Was passiert dann z.B. mit dem Herrenwieser See, kriegt der noch Wasser ab? oder auf der anderen Seite der Wildsee?
O Graus! gar nicht dran zu denken.


----------



## amerryl (26. November 2010)

Der Stausee soll auf dem Gipfel angelegt werden, ausgraben ?? 
Der Wildsee ist von dem Projekt "noch" nicht betroffen.





hier noch ein Link zu der entsprechenden Sendung im SWR:
http://swrmediathek.de/suche.htm?ke...econt%2Cenbw%3Bkeywd%2CSchwarzenbachtalsperre


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wollen die _im_ Seekopf ein Speicherbecken bauen um in Zeiten, in denen der Strom aus der Talsperre nicht benötigt wird, damit Wasser von Forbach in das Speicherbecken zu pumpen. Dann kann man, wenn mehr Strom benötigt wird das Wasser wieder ablassen und zusätzlich Strom produzieren (Pumpspeicherkraftwerk). Es geht also wohl weniger darum mehr Wasser zu speichern sondern noch einen höhergelegenen Speicherort zu haben weil man so mehr Energie speichern kann.
Für den Seekopf dürfte das so oder so fatal sein. Allein um den ganzen Abraum loszuwerden müssen da ja massenhaft schwere LKW durchfahren, über die bestehende Forststraße geht das sicher nicht also wird eine neue Trasse in den Wald gefräst gegen die das da oben aussieht wie ein Singletrail.


----------



## Hoschy (26. November 2010)

Ich verstehe die Planung auch so wie Eike. Das ist/war einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Das frustet gewaltig.


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2010)

Ok, jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden,
aber ganz abgesehen vom Trail, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das für den Herrenwieser See nicht gut ist (und für den Rest der Umgebung auch), wenn so ein Speichersee, auch wenn nur gepumpt wird, oberhalb gebaut wird. Die ganzen Baumaßnahmen, da wird doch der ganze Berg umgeschichtet 
Schrecklich  ich finde, da muss was dagegen getan werden....

Da geht mir schon wieder der Hut hoch  

, was mit uns zur Zeit so alles getrieben wird - die großen Konzerne kommen und (dürfen) machen und kassieren nebenbei noch kräftig ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wollen die _im_ Seekopf ein Speicherbecken bauen um in Zeiten, in denen der Strom aus der Talsperre nicht benötigt wird, damit Wasser von Forbach in das Speicherbecken zu pumpen.


Ich hab's anders verstanden: Die Kaverne ist kurz oberhalb von Forbach, auf dem Seekopf soll es einen zusätzlichen Stausee geben.






In dem Film wird es eigentl. sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2010)

Wo kommt dann das Wasser für den Stausee auf dem Berg her???


----------



## Waldgeist (27. November 2010)

da dies ein Pumpspeicherwerk ist, wird Wasser in Zeiten geringen Strombedarfs den Berg hinaufgepumpt, wie das bei der Schwarzenbachtalsperre schon immer der Fall ist. Es muss nur noch eine Leitung dorhin verlegt werden (gestrichelte Linien)


----------



## amerryl (28. November 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> da dies ein Pumpspeicherwerk ist, wird Wasser in Zeiten geringen Strombedarfs den Berg hinaufgepumpt, wie das bei der Schwarzenbachtalsperre schon immer der Fall ist. Es muss nur noch eine Leitung dorhin verlegt werden (gestrichelte Linien)



und so, mit billigem Strom das Wasser hoch gepumpt, und in Spitzenlastzeiten
= teurer Strom, wieder ins Netz geschickt. Der billige Strom wird vergoldet.


----------



## Eike. (28. November 2010)

Ganz so böse kapitalistisch ist es nun auch nicht. Es muss immer eine gewisse Grundauslastung gewährleistet werden, das heißt es wird immer mehr Strom bereitgestellt als tatsächlich gebraucht wird. Wenn das nicht gemacht würde hätte ein plötzlicher Anstieg des Verbrauchs eine hohe Belastung des Stromnetzes zur Folge weil man ein klassisches Kraftwerk eben nicht einfach von einer Sekunde auf die andere hochfahren kann. 
Um dieses Überangebot sinnvoll und zeitlich flexibel zu nutzen sind Pumpspeicherkraftwerke eine sehr sinnvolle Sache, gerade auch im Hinsicht auf den Ausbau der regenerativen Energien. Die produzieren ja den Strom nicht gerade dann wenn man ihn braucht sondern wenn die Bedinungen stimmen. Das heißt eben auch oder gerade dann wenn man ihn eigentlich nicht braucht. Pumpspeicherkraftwerke können dann zum einen Energie, die nicht aktuell benötigt wird aufnehmen und auf der anderen Seite in Zeiten, in denen nicht genug Strom produziert wird wieder abgeben.


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2010)

Meine Frage 





> Wo kommt dann das Wasser für den Stausee auf dem Berg her???


hatte ich bezogen auf


Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich hab's anders verstanden: Die Kaverne ist kurz oberhalb von Forbach, auf dem Seekopf soll es einen zusätzlichen Stausee geben.


Ich hab das mit dem Pumpspeicherwerk schon verstanden, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass gerade dieser Berg, das Gelände, über dem Herrenwieser See, so geeignet sein soll, ohne dass immense Eingriffe in die dortige Struktur gemacht werden müssen. Natürlich ist dieses System mit Pumpspeicherkraftwerken, etc. sinnvoll....aber ich glaube immer noch, dass es diesen Konzernen bei ihren Vorhaben nicht um die Einbeziehung der Natur geht. Ausgleichsgebiete können nie die Ursprungssituation ersetzen, das kann jeder mal in seiner eigenen Kommune nachvollziehen  ......


----------



## Tristero (14. Juni 2012)

Weiß jmd, wie der derzeitige Stand der Planungen ist?


----------



## amerryl (15. Juni 2012)

Info Seite der EnBW

EnBW Pumpspeicherwerk Forbach


----------



## Tristero (16. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info!

Das Projekt ist krass. Und Manches ist mir trotz Lektüre unklar:

1. Die Kaverne als Erweiterung des Unterbeckens.
-Gibt's die schon, d.h. sind da alte Stollen vorhanden? Oder braucht es einen neuen Aushub? Falls Letzteres, wohin dann mit dem ganzen Abraum?
- Stellt das kein Problem hinsichtlich der Bergstabilität dar? Wer haftet?

2. Das neue Oberbecken im Gipfelbereich. Das braucht es ja wohl in jedem Fall, auch wenn der Text stellenweise so gehalten ist, als wäre dem nicht so (wenn betont wird, es bräuchte keine neue Staustufe).
- Wohin soll's denn kommen?
- Ich kenne nur den Seekopf/Badner Höhe, da ist nicht so sehr viel Platz. Vor allem wäre es schade, dort industrielle Anlagen zu errichten. Wie sieht's mit dem landschaftlichen "Wert" der anderen beiden Standorte aus?

3. Das Turbinenhaus. Im Schema sieht's so aus, als würde nur das untere in Forbach erweitert.
- Stimmt das so? Oder braucht es nicht ein neues zwischen Oberbecken und Schwarzenbachstausee?


----------



## Tristero (23. Juli 2012)

Keiner weiß was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

